# Fiorentina - Inter: 24 febbraio 2019 ore 20:30. Tv e Sreaming.



## admin (23 Febbraio 2019)

Fiorentina - Inter, big match della venticinquesima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca domenica 24 febbraio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Franchi di Firenze.

Dove vedere Fiorentina - Inter in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Febbraio 2019)

Non gioca Icardi, quindi vincono


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Tocca tifare fortissimamente fiorentin


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2019)

Torino che stacca la Fiorentina, magari un piccolo incentivo in più per i viola.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Febbraio 2019)

profumo di violetta di campagna stasera...


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Febbraio 2019)

Partita che è sempre sinonimo di spettacolo. Vedrete che la Viola ci farà un favore domani


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fiorentina - Inter, big match della venticinquesima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca domenica 24 febbraio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Franchi di Firenze.
> 
> Dove vedere Fiorentina - Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky.



Mi va bene anche un pareggio


----------



## MarcoG (23 Febbraio 2019)

La guardo disinteressato, preferisco concentrarmi sulla roma sperando ci sia un attimo di incertezza...


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fiorentina - Inter, big match della venticinquesima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca domenica 24 febbraio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Franchi di Firenze.
> 
> Dove vedere Fiorentina - Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky.



.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2019)

GOL 

AHAHHA Ddopo 20 secondi


----------



## LukeLike (24 Febbraio 2019)

Questi gol flash mi fanno sempre un po' paura... vedi Frosinone ieri.


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Febbraio 2019)

17 secondi, de vrij autogol!!


----------



## Igniorante (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ahahah godo come un maiale
Che velocità Chiesa


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2019)

LOL ma quando hanno segnato ? ho acceso ora


----------



## Aron (24 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> GOL
> 
> AHAHHA Ddopo 20 secondi



Ma sì lo sappiamo che l’Inter rimonta.


----------



## Aron (24 Febbraio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Questi gol flash mi fanno sempre un po' paura... vedi Frosinone ieri.



Già


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2019)

1-1 ciao core


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2019)

Questi della Florentia viola aspettano noi per fare la partita della vita immagino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Quanto li odio questi. Mai una gioia


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2019)

oh ma era fuorigioco vecino...................


----------



## Aron (24 Febbraio 2019)

Biraghi


----------



## Igniorante (24 Febbraio 2019)

Che sfigata la Florentia, poveri mentecatti


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2019)

Alla fine credo sarà noi o Roma per il quarto posto.


----------



## LukeLike (24 Febbraio 2019)

Neanche un replay della posizione di Vecino?


----------



## markjordan (24 Febbraio 2019)

i piedi dietro ma la testa era avanti di 2cm
per cui ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Che sfigata la Florentia, poveri mentecatti



Con noi faranno la partita del secolo vedrai.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ma perché gioca sto cesso di Gerson e non Muriel?


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alla fine credo sarà noi o Roma per il quarto posto.



in realtà è ancora presto per tutto...l'inter fa ancora in tempo a non arrivare nemmeno quarto e squadre come la lazio non sono ancora fuori...c'è una bella bagarre


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2019)

spalla e petto erano avanti. adesso perfino i fuorigioco passano in cavalleria.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Spalla e petto avanti.. siamo all opinione sui millimetri ma potevano anche annullarlo


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque Chiesa è fortissimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Spalla e petto avanti.. siamo all opinione sui millimetri ma potevano anche annullarlo



a higuain con la roma l'hanno annullato


----------



## LukeLike (24 Febbraio 2019)

Per noi trovano ogni possibile cavillo per annullarci gol...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Maledetto gerson


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Molto meglio la fiorentina MA l inter pareggia,


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Febbraio 2019)

Tirate fuori sto Gerson per Dio!!!


----------



## LukeLike (24 Febbraio 2019)

Mitt a Muriel!


----------



## Victorss (24 Febbraio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Maledetto gerson



Partita di un ignoranza unica..


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2019)

vincerà 100%


----------



## Zenos (24 Febbraio 2019)

Pulitano


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Che asino sto Pioli


----------



## Kaw (24 Febbraio 2019)

Vincono anche questa


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vincerà 100%



eccolo........

si ma chiesa non lo può mollare così... mai mollare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Eccallà, che vi ho detto ?


----------



## Solo (24 Febbraio 2019)

1-2 finita... Tocca accontentarsi dei punti mangiati alla Lazio per questo turno...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Febbraio 2019)

Che palle arrivare dietro a questi cessi a pedali...


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Se riescono a vincere questa partita è un problema, qua vinciamo e vinciamo ma nessuno perde punti.


----------



## fra29 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> 1-2 finita... Tocca accontentarsi dei punti mangiati alla Lazio per questo turno...



Mangiati? Deve giocarci contro l'udinese e sicuramente recupera qualcuno..


----------



## Kayl (24 Febbraio 2019)

Quelli della Fiorentina nemmeno conoscono il piede dei loro avversari, che vi aspettate?


----------



## andreima (24 Febbraio 2019)

Io non capisco cosa ci fa il portiere d ella fiorentina in serie A..ma che schifo e ??fa pena dio santo


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Finita dai viola inutile


----------



## LukeLike (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ma quanto è scarso sto Lafont? Che mani a saponetta...


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2019)

Oh la Fiorentina non serve a un ca.... Contro di noi invece fenomeni.


----------



## fra29 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Se riescono a vincere questa partita è un problema, qua vinciamo e vinciamo ma nessuno perde punti.



Purtroppo temo che alla fine pagheremo quel dicembre disgraziato.. Purtroppo abbiamo rimesso in gioco la Roma..


----------



## Boomer (24 Febbraio 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Se riescono a vincere questa partita è un problema, qua vinciamo e vinciamo ma nessuno perde punti.



Noi dobbiamo continuare a vincere, tutto qua.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ma Gerson è umano? Ma mettesse Muriel!


----------



## 1972 (24 Febbraio 2019)

il portiere viola e' una cloaca......su jerson stendo un velo pietoso


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Quando ti presenti con un morto di sonno tipo Gerson non meriti nulla


----------



## Victorss (24 Febbraio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma Gerson è umano? Ma mettesse Muriel!



Madonna quanto sta facendo schifo. Meriterebbe il cambio prima dell intervallo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2019)

Gerson sembra una mummia che vaga per il campo.


----------



## LukeLike (24 Febbraio 2019)

Più vedo giocare Chiesa e meno mi piace... se lui e Barella sono i migliori talenti della nuova generazione italiana, prevedo tempi bui...


----------



## Solo (24 Febbraio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Mangiati? Deve giocarci contro l'udinese e sicuramente recupera qualcuno..


Si, hai ragione. Volevo scrivere Atalanta.


----------



## Victorss (24 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque questi fanno schifo e sono avanti 2 a 1. È incredibile quanto riescano sempre a spuntarla..


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Il problema è che la Viola ha la semifinale di coppa questa settimana. Ergo...


----------



## R41D3N (24 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Comunque questi fanno schifo e sono avanti 2 a 1. È incredibile quanto riescano sempre a spuntarla..


Tipo la Roma degli ultimi tempi. A noi manca questa attitudine a vincere partite giocate sottotono, la differenza la fanno i punti in classifica che mancano purtroppo


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Febbraio 2019)

Da quando hanno messo a sedere l'ex capitano questi hanno più culo che anima. E' il karma purtroppo. Speriamo che torni il tatuato.


----------



## andreima (24 Febbraio 2019)

Chiesa e in giocatore che diventerà top in pochi anni..sed w milanista,se lo prendono fanno un super affare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2019)

Non ricordo una volta in cui le checche viola abbiano mai dato soddisfazione.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Febbraio 2019)

Dai dai... Dentro Ciccio Muriel e cambia tutto!


----------



## Aron (24 Febbraio 2019)

Icardi e la moglie hanno talmente rotto le palle allo spogliatoio da riuscire a far giocare l’Inter con più entusiasmo e cattiveria senza il loro giocatore più forte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Tipo la Roma degli ultimi tempi. A noi manca questa attitudine a vincere partite giocate sottotono, la differenza la fanno i punti in classifica che mancano purtroppo



ai tempi di calciopoli si diceva che la juve era cinica...

adesso ok che non sipuò sempre dar la colpa agli arbitri, ma troppo spesso cambiano a piacimento loro. in partite così equilibrate è un attimo...

PS: ma perchè barbara pedrotti prima di andare in diretta si ipervascolarizza le braccia e si mette su smanicata?? sempre!! sembra un uomo


----------



## Victorss (24 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Icardi e la moglie hanno talmente rotto le palle allo spogliatoio da riuscire a far giocare l’Inter con più entusiasmo e cattiveria senza il loro giocatore più forte.



Mah..stasera li stavano prendendo a pallate prima del 2 a 1


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ricordo una volta in cui le checche viola abbiano mai dato soddisfazione.



l'unica partita che han vinto sti idioti, a parte contro di noi, è stata la partita quasi-scudettocol napoli l'anno scorso. invece di scansarsi... che beoni


----------



## Kayl (24 Febbraio 2019)

Pioli vuole giocarsi la coppa italia, infatti ha deciso di far riposare Muriel che è il giocatore più in forma per mettere Simeone che non serve a nulla da titolare perché corre un casino e finisce spompato, quando invece è molto più utile da panchinaro perché con i difensori stanchi può far prevalere la fisicità.
Non parliamo di Gerson, va... Che corre con il piede di appoggio a un metro dalla palla aspettando che De Vrij lo attacchi per darla a Simeone mentre ha tutto lo specchio della porta da sfondare di collo, e appena vede De Vrij che si avvicina se la fa sotto e calcia tutto scoordinato.


----------



## Victorss (24 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ai tempi di calciopoli si diceva che la juve era cinica...
> 
> adesso ok che non sipuò sempre dar la colpa agli arbitri, ma troppo spesso cambiano a piacimento loro. in partite così equilibrate è un attimo...
> 
> PS: ma perchè barbara pedrotti prima di andare in diretta si ipervascolarizza le braccia e si mette su smanicata?? sempre!! sembra un uomo



+1 per il commento su Barbara Pedrotti. È una bella figliola ma mio zio che fa il muratore ha le mani più femminili delle sue.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ricordo una volta in cui le checche viola abbiano mai dato soddisfazione.



A me i 7 gol con cui hanno sotterrato la Roma hanno fatto godere non poco, la Roma dopo l'Inter è la squadra che odio di più.


----------



## Victorss (24 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A me i 7 gol con cui hanno sotterrato la Roma hanno fatto godere non poco, la Roma dopo l'Inter è la squadra che odio di più.



Non c è niente di peggio dei ladri di Torino. Niente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Pioli vuole giocarsi la coppa italia, infatti ha deciso di far riposare Muriel che è il giocatore più in forma per mettere Simeone che non serve a nulla da titolare perché corre un casino e finisce spompato, quando invece è molto più utile da panchinaro perché con i difensori stanchi può far prevalere la fisicità.
> *Non parliamo di Gerson, va... Che corre con il piede di appoggio a un metro dalla palla aspettando che De Vrij lo attacchi per darla a Simeone mentre ha tutto lo specchio della porta da sfondare di collo, e appena vede De Vrij che si avvicina se la fa sotto e calcia tutto scoordinato*.



stravero. il suo stile di corsa e calcio è una fusion tra RR, traore e taiwo.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Non c è niente di peggio dei ladri di Torino. Niente.



Letteralmente l'unica cosa per cui provo odio nella mia vita.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Non c è niente di peggio dei ladri di Torino. Niente.



Io sono di Roma e ho tutti i parenti della Lazio tranne mio padre e io milanisti, quindi la Roma la odio in maniera particolare.
Un altro motivo risale a molti anni fa, quando da bambino andai a vedere per la prima volta in vita mia un Roma-Milan che finì 5-0, e da allora auguro sempre il male sportivamente parlando alla Roma.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Madonna sto Var


----------



## markjordan (24 Febbraio 2019)

neetu


----------



## Kaw (24 Febbraio 2019)

Finita


----------



## LukeLike (24 Febbraio 2019)

Mettete una sedia in porta...


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Finita 1-3 che asini sti viola inutili. 
Ma Muriel perchè non gioca ? C'è in campo il nero li che non vale nulla.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Mah... Vecino col gomito lo spinge.. per me non era rigore. Stanno facendo pagare qualcosa alla fiorentina?!


----------



## andreima (24 Febbraio 2019)

Incredibile..un portiere dei pulcini in porta..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque sto var andrebbe fatto a chiamata dalle panchine perché veramente a volte vanno a trovare il pelo altre chiudono occhi ed orecchie...


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2019)

ma vecino lo spinge da dietro e lo sbilancia..... ok non conta
morata spinge la metà chiellini e lo annulla.

mamma mia con sto VAR invece che metter a posto le cose li indirizzano ancora peggio i match.

mangio una bida che se c'era il milan sta partita adesso era 1-1


----------



## Igniorante (24 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Con noi faranno la partita del secolo vedrai.



Poco ma sicuro. 
1-3 questi somari.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2019)

adesso lo mette sto caprone di pioli.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2019)

E quando mai... La Florentia è la definizione dell'inutilità, sono col coltello tra i denti solo contro di noi in pratica


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma vecino lo spinge da dietro e lo sbilancia..... ok non conta
> morata spinge la metà chiellini e lo annulla.
> 
> mamma mia con sto VAR invece che metter a posto le cose li indirizzano ancora peggio i match.
> ...



Ovvio, contro di noi sti inutili fanno sempre la partita della vita.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Non finirò mai di odiare abbastanza questa squadra ... 'sti maledetti sono venuti a vincere in casa nostra e poi si fanno stuprare da una banda di raccattati orfani della Wanda .. Pazzesco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2019)

Muriel ovviamente sul 3-1 lo mette, un genio questo pinoli.


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2019)

Fantastico, hanno fatto vedere la spinta da dietro quando avevano già ripreso la partita!!!


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Febbraio 2019)

Glielo annullano?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Glielo annullano?



Sicuro


----------



## markjordan (24 Febbraio 2019)

ahahahah


----------



## R41D3N (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ma basta con sto var....basta!!!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Febbraio 2019)

No dai ridicolo


----------



## Kaw (24 Febbraio 2019)

Oggi proprio non va...


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ahahaahaahh


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2019)

Basta mi sono stufato, vado a fare dell' altro.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Febbraio 2019)

Se lo annullano è da ufficio inchieste...


----------



## R41D3N (24 Febbraio 2019)

Punito il calcetto di Muriel, il difensore vai giù neanche fosse stato colpito da un tir


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2019)

Gli stanno facendo pagare il rigore contro la Spal ahaahahahahaah
Dai se vogliono manipolano la var come vogliono.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Questo era giusto annullarlo dai, il problema è la non uniformità


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Febbraio 2019)

Partita stregata, ogni singolo episodio a favore dell'Inter

Rigore e fallo c'erano eh


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2019)

è una farsa sto campionato. basta mi guardo i simpson. ho la puntata della convenzione odontoiatrica in rampa di lancio


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2019)

E ora a partita finita compensazione inutile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2019)

Gerson è uno scherzo dai.


----------



## LukeLike (24 Febbraio 2019)

Se tutto va bene, Chiesa diventa un Gervinho.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Che poi il rigore prima la tocca Lautaro quindi non è neanche rigore. Inutile parlarne, questa partita non la pareggeranno mai.


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che poi il rigore prima la tocca Lautaro quindi non è neanche rigore. Inutile parlarne, questa partita non la pareggeranno mai.



La tocca e da dietro viene spinto.
Immagini fatte vedere solo dopo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ma lautaro la tocca di mano???


----------



## Kaw (24 Febbraio 2019)

Dai su, crediamoci!!!!


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2019)

Dio che goll.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Golassooooo di Muriel.. ammazza che gol


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Speriamo lo annullino dai


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2019)

Mettere Muriel dall'inizio no eh


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2019)

Gol sensazionale, l'ha messa nel 7 pieno.


----------



## R41D3N (24 Febbraio 2019)

Che golazo!


----------



## Victorss (24 Febbraio 2019)

Che goal ragazzi! Mamma mia.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Febbraio 2019)

Annulla anche questo maledetto!


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Meglio che non dica niente.. sperare non costa nulla ma non ci credo per niente.


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Febbraio 2019)

Adesso perdita di tempo a go-go. I giocatori dell'Inda passeranno più tempo per terra che in piedi.


----------



## andreima (24 Febbraio 2019)

Scarsooo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Spalletti ha pure il coraggio di lamentarsi


----------



## Milancholy (24 Febbraio 2019)

Luigino ha evidentemente lavorato sulle punizioni... Meraviglioso. Ora fammene un altro "stellina" che da sempre ti porto in palma di mano...


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2019)

O fanno il miracolo o finisce cosi. 
Cmq Muriel è bello grasso.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Andata dai.. comunque per me arbitraggio decisivo. Sul rigore nn capisco se la ticchi prima martinez


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Veegognosa inter


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Che ignorante chiesa, ma gioca cribbio


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Andata dai.. comunque per me arbitraggio decisivo. Sul rigore nn capisco se la ticchi prima martinez



Si di testa, l'hanno fatto vedere a Sky


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Febbraio 2019)

Con tutti i consulti var saranno almeno 6 minuti di recupero, se non li danno è malafede


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Non sperateci ragazzi, è impossibile. All inter è girato tutto bene.


----------



## LukeLike (24 Febbraio 2019)

Non capirò mai perché vi spippettate così tanto su Chiesa...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Febbraio 2019)

Bah... sto chiesa... nuovo fenomeno italiano...

Enrico era tutt'altra cosa...


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Febbraio 2019)

Gestione sciagurata del recupero da parte della Fiorentina, non fa nulla


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Febbraio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Gestione sciagurata del recupero da parte della Fiorentina, non fa nulla



Anzi, regala palloni all'Inda.


----------



## Zenos (24 Febbraio 2019)

Rigore


----------



## Solo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai


----------



## Kaw (24 Febbraio 2019)

Tanto lo sbagliano


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

O lo leva col var o lo sbaglia


----------



## Kayl (24 Febbraio 2019)

Annullato


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Febbraio 2019)

Non è rigore


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Febbraio 2019)

Il Var annullerà il rigore?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

È servito solo a interrompere l'azione sto fischio, maledetti maledetti


----------



## markjordan (24 Febbraio 2019)

ahahah
non lo da
var malefica


----------



## Lucocco 2 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Non è rigore


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Febbraio 2019)

Che questo tempo venga recuperato però, non è sicuramente rigore


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Questi qua hanno un buco più largo di quello dell'ozono


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Febbraio 2019)

Manco l'ho vista sta partita, piuttosto mi sono visto Fazio. Una volta vista la Roma come l'ha passata c'era da aspettarselo
Maledettissima Wanda


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ma che culo hanno queste melme...

Vanno in giro con Scarparo Martinez e le vincono tutte...


----------



## Zenos (24 Febbraio 2019)

Lo annulla


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2019)

ste 2 partite di roma e inter mi hanno messo di un malumore pazzesco


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Febbraio 2019)

Oggi ogni singolo episodio gli è andato bene, pazzesco


----------



## Lucocco 2 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Cosa?


----------



## Solo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Dajeeeeeeeee


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Tanto lo sbaglia


----------



## markjordan (24 Febbraio 2019)

l'ha dato


----------



## Solo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Mo' lo para...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Godoooooo


----------



## markjordan (24 Febbraio 2019)

neetu


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Febbraio 2019)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Solo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Godo come un maialeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Febbraio 2019)

Goooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Kaw (24 Febbraio 2019)

Calma che non è finita


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Febbraio 2019)

Si goooooodeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## markjordan (24 Febbraio 2019)

con la var non e' calcio


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Febbraio 2019)

Il Karma è saltato al 100° di questa partita.
E ora le melme tornano sulla Terra.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Febbraio 2019)

Non c'era però AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Aspettiamo aspettiamo


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2019)

Godoooooooooooooooooooo giusto così


----------



## Lucocco 2 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ora segna l'Inter


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

E allora si eiacula daiiii


----------



## Dieg (24 Febbraio 2019)

Avanti violaaa


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2019)

Per me ilr igore c'era perché se lo aggiusta.
Chi se ne frega, vendetta fu.


----------



## Zenos (24 Febbraio 2019)

Finitaaaaa


----------



## Kaw (24 Febbraio 2019)

Finita!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ua ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lucocco 2 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Evvai


----------



## Aron (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ohohohohoh


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ahahahahahahaha era petto godo ancora di piùù!


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2019)

Tutto troppo bello.
Il finale migliore!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Febbraio 2019)

Seeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Pampu7 (24 Febbraio 2019)

che schifo però


----------



## Milancholy (24 Febbraio 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> O lo leva col var o lo sbaglia



Godiamo all'unisono come bestiehhh, "Corvaccio" scaramantico!


----------



## andreima (24 Febbraio 2019)

Era petto dai..godo doppio anzi triplo,questa gli farà male..


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2019)

Non ci credo ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Febbraio 2019)

Manco c'era il rigore, ma d'altro canto non era chiaro manco il loro...

-1 da questi scappati di casa... Quinti per un punto all'ultima partita devono arrivare!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Che furto stava per fare l inter


----------



## markjordan (24 Febbraio 2019)

con la var dati 2 non rigori e tolto un gol dove uno calcia dove l'altro mette la gamba , mica era ferma
bah


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2019)

E ora voglio le reazioni si Spallotti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2019)

quando cambio canale sull'1-3 per guardare i simpson propizio un gran pareggio a quanto pare ahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Godo, peccato per la Roma al 95' altrimenti sarebbe stata una giornata perfetta.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Sto var mi lascia interdetto non posso godere a pieno


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Con arbitraggio corretto avrebbe vinto la fiorentina


----------



## davidelynch (24 Febbraio 2019)

Accendo e becco il rigore fuffa alla viola, 3-3.....godo, melme.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ottimo.


----------



## LukeLike (24 Febbraio 2019)

Oh noooo i cugini non hanno vinto per un rigore inventato al 96'


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Spalletti oltre ad accettare la sfida, accetta anche un bel clistere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2019)

Mettiamo la freccia che si sorpassa dai.


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Febbraio 2019)

Rigore finale discutibile, per me non c'era.
Quindi sono contento il doppio.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sto var mi lascia interdetto non posso godere a pieno



Per stavolta godi, da domani ci ripensiamo


----------



## Kayl (24 Febbraio 2019)

markjordan ha scritto:


> con la var non e' calcio



no è che oggi c'erano degli incompetenti assurdi. E secondo me è anche dovuto al fatto che gli stadi di media grandezza sono del tutto inadeguati al var. Un fuorigioco a San Siro lo capisci dopo 20 secondi perché ci sono dieci angolature in più, compresa quella dall'alto, puoi vedere replay da 20 posizione diverse. In sti qua massimo tre e gli arbitri si cagano sotto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Il VAR cosí non va bene.

Per me devono avere massimo 1’ per decidere. Se non ce la fanno vuol dire che non é chiaro e resta la decisione del campo.

Oggi primo gol dell’Inter attesa di 3’30”, rigore della fiorentina 5’....

Non si puó.


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2019)

Continuo a pensare che il rigore ci fosse eccome, il braccio non era aderente al corpo.
Il problema è dall'altra parte quando uno non vede una spinta da dietro e dà il rigore.
Comunque giusto così.


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Febbraio 2019)

Viola di melma fiorentini di melma toscani di melma, rubano e piangono


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Mi va bene anche un pareggio



Se poi viene così GODO ancora di +


----------



## markjordan (24 Febbraio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> no è che oggi c'erano degli incompetenti assurdi. E secondo me è anche dovuto al fatto che gli stadi di media grandezza sono del tutto inadeguati al var. Un fuorigioco a San Siro lo capisci dopo 20 secondi perché ci sono dieci angolature in più, compresa quella dall'alto, puoi vedere replay da 20 posizione diverse. In sti qua massimo tre e gli arbitri si cagano sotto.


l'arbitro deve essere chiamato al var x cose NETTE non x cose dubbie pure col var

minuti persi x non saper decidere
essu'


----------



## koti (24 Febbraio 2019)

Rigore inventato, un furto, ma bene così.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Non guardavo sky postpartita da mesi.. inascoltabili


----------



## Cataldinho (24 Febbraio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il VAR cosí non va bene.
> 
> *Per me devono avere massimo 1’ per decidere*. Se non ce la fanno vuol dire che non é chiaro e resta la decisione del campo.
> 
> ...



Non puoi mettere un vincolo di questo tipo, poi ci sarebbe la tentazione di usarlo a vantaggio di talune squadre.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il VAR cosí non va bene.
> 
> Per me devono avere massimo 1’ per decidere. Se non ce la fanno vuol dire che non é chiaro e resta la decisione del campo.
> 
> ...



Dovrebbero introdurre il tempo effettivo.
In questo modo anche le squallide perdite di tempo delle sostituzioni in cui i giocatori della squadra in vantaggio escono dal campo camminando o delle punizioni battute dopo 30 secondi non avrebbero più senso di esistere.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Febbraio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Più vedo giocare Chiesa e meno mi piace... se lui e Barella sono i migliori talenti della nuova generazione italiana, prevedo tempi bui...



hahahaha ma chi vuoi dei Messi in campo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Non guardavo sky postpartita da mesi.. inascoltabili



Bergomi in lutto, balbetta e non riesce a parlare.


----------



## Kayl (24 Febbraio 2019)

due non rigori dati comunque. E non tanto per la spinta di Vecino su Gerson, ma per il fatto che Lautaro mezzo metro davanti a lui spizza la palla deviandola sulla mano.


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2019)

D'Ambrosio l'ha fatta grossa


----------



## Davidoff (24 Febbraio 2019)

Godo doppio perché ho Veretout al fantacalcio, comunque benissimo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque dite a quel ciccione di Higuain di vedersi il rigore di Veretout, il passaggio che fece al portiere della Juventus ancora non mi va giù.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ed ora nell'anticipo con il Cagliari in trasferta se la faranno addosso come non mai questi scarpari!


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ok, sto godendo.. Ma non sarà meglio toglierla sta var se prendono queste decisioni palesemente sbagliate?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il VAR cosí non va bene.
> 
> Per me devono avere massimo 1’ per decidere. Se non ce la fanno vuol dire che non é chiaro e resta la decisione del campo.
> 
> ...



così si che ci sguazza ancora di + la Rube !!


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ok, sto godendo.. Ma non sarà meglio toglierla sta var se prendono queste decisioni palesemente sbagliate?



Senza la Var la Fiorentina avrebbe stravinto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2019)

han rischiato di strarubarla.

comunque gli faranno il solito regalo nel derby


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Febbraio 2019)

sia santificato il VAR (x statistica prende + decisioni giuste che scorrette) 
perché alla lunga le amnesie rubentine non potranno essere ignorate x sempre


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Lucianone sclerato ahahahah speriamo implodano!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Sto vedendo Spalletti che sclera con quelli di Sky...
Godo come un riccio.


----------



## Route66 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Scontro Spalletti marito della Parodi.... imperdibile


----------



## Pit96 (24 Febbraio 2019)

La cosa più bella è l'intervista che stanno facendo a Spalletti 

"È petto netto! È PETTO!!!"


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> La cosa più bella è l'intervista che stanno facendo a Spalletti
> 
> "È petto netto! È PETTO!!!"



"Di pollo Lucià... come TE"
E si chiude sky.


----------



## Aron (24 Febbraio 2019)

Com’è pesante Spalletti...


----------



## Kaw (24 Febbraio 2019)

Spalletti è fuori di testa...


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Febbraio 2019)

C'è Spalletti incazzatissimo con Caressa su Sky ahhahahahahahah che goduria!

Spalletti accusa Caressa che insinua che gli hanno dato rigori giusti alla Fiorentina e ingiusti all'Inter e che tifa contro di lui


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ha paura per il proprio sedere il Lucianone..


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2019)

Sintesi finale: "Chiesa affonda con una gomitata D'Ambrosio e poi gli spara la palla sul petto ".
Ricore netto.
Ahahahahahaah


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> La cosa più bella è l'intervista che stanno facendo a Spalletti
> 
> "È petto netto! È PETTO!!!"



Io gli farei un coro settimana prossima se fossi la squadra che gioca contro l’inter....

“É Pettooooo É Pettooooo ale ahó ale ahó”


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2019)

questa boutade entrerà nella storia delle interviste post-partita,già immagino su twitter.
è arrivato carico a pallettoni e dà dei faziosi tifosi a tutti


----------



## Route66 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Spalletti fermati per favore...vai a nanna....non renderti più ridicolo di quello che già sei!!


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Spalletti è una furia.


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2019)

Spalletti sembra si sia presentato davanti ai microfoni con un cilicio addosso.
Non c'è altra spiegazione.


----------



## Lambro (24 Febbraio 2019)

Spalletti sclerato, ma c'ha solo e soltanto ragione.
Abisso anche contro di noi ha fatto solo disastri.
Una delle topiche da var più grosse fin'ora.
Però oh, io c'ho pure un discreto piacere


----------



## Freddiedevil (24 Febbraio 2019)

Sto godendo come pochi


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2019)

che differenza con Ancelotti che viene buttato fuori dalla champions per errore arbitrale e non si scompone.
Hai perso due punti che a Parma non meritavi,stai pari dai.
In realtà è nervoso perchè in estate salta,non c'è altra spiegazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2019)

cioè adesso passa che l'inter è stata penalizzata buahahahahahha

ecco a cosa serve fare i pagliacci in tv.

gliene regaleranno altre 5


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2019)

Spettacolo, pura piangina nerazzurra power ai massimi livelli + trash di Caressa!


----------



## andreima (24 Febbraio 2019)

Madonna spalletti che perla..ci fa godere anche dopo


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Madonna spalletti che perla..ci fa godere anche dopo



buahahahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spettacolo, pura piangina nerazzurra power ai massimi livelli + trash di Caressa!



Ho visto vermilingui che certi livelli non li hanno mai raggiunti.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Febbraio 2019)

Che spettacolo.
Eiaculo copiosamente dal fischio finale. 
Ora non si azzardi Gattuso a perdere punti nelle prossime due partite!


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2019)

Trash totale a Sky tra Caressa e Spalletti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Caressa tra poco si prostra di fronte a Lucianone ahahah


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Godo. Ci è stata ritornata la gioia che è mancata ieri sera dopo la vittoria sculata della Rometta


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Febbraio 2019)

Bellissimo vedere finalmente loro incazzati e subire torti e alla fine Caressa era incazzato e Spalletti è andato via con le orecchie basse!

Davvero stupendo


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2019)

caressa si appecorona davanti a spalletti che maleducatissimo lo percula ahahahaha


----------



## Igniorante (24 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spettacolo, pura piangina nerazzurra power ai massimi livelli + trash di Caressa!



Su Caressa gradirei un resoconto, se possibile.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2019)

che sorrisetto odioso di Spalletti,ma la cosa fortissima è stata la var di Caressa che toglie i minuti all'intervista della domenica sportiva per far ascoltare l'audio di prima.


----------



## andreima (24 Febbraio 2019)

Gode sotto i baffi di aver fatto odiens mai visti per una sfuriata da bambino arrabbiato di spalletti


----------



## andreima (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ha fatto rivedere al bar anche che cosa aveva detto lui stesso r riguardante i lavori rigore..scene da goduria milanista che non assistevo da anni


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Febbraio 2019)

Pagliaccio..Del gol in fuorigioco di Vecino, Spalletti non si lamenta? 

Godooo


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Febbraio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> che sorrisetto odioso di Spalletti,ma la cosa fortissima è stata la var di Caressa che toglie i minuti all'intervista della domenica sportiva per far ascoltare l'audio di prima.



Ma è andato alla ds Spalletti? Non l'ho visto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2019)

Qui il video

www.milanworld.net/lite-tv-tra-spalletti-e-caressa-video-vt73390.html


----------



## Davidoff (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ma sti pagliacci se lo ricordano come sono andati in CL l'anno scorso (Lazio flagellata da errori arbitrali continui + la porcata del neotesserato De Vrij all'ultimo)? Io quest'anno non ricordo altri errori clamorosi contro di loro, ma già parlano di corsa CL falsata, ridicoli.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Febbraio 2019)

io Godo.. Luciano ti preoccupa il Derby??
perché prima facevi il gradasso nei pre Derby dell andata 
e mi ricordo ancora lo sfogo con Mirabelli


----------



## Franz64 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Godo il triplo interisti di merxa. Prescritti e falsi onesti.


----------



## 1972 (25 Febbraio 2019)

questo torto subito sara' un investimento per il futuro. talmente clamoroso che lo compenseranno ripetutamente e,a breve, ci sara' il derby. tremate....


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Febbraio 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> questo torto subito sara' un investimento per il futuro. talmente clamoroso che lo compenseranno ripetutamente e,a breve, ci sara' il derby. tremate....



Già all'andata il mancato rosso su Nainggolan...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2019)

Madonna quanto godo. Certo che Spalletti lo poteva far entrare Rakitic


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Febbraio 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> questo torto subito sara' un investimento per il futuro. talmente clamoroso che lo compenseranno ripetutamente e,a breve, ci sara' il derby. tremate....



concordo, non riesco a essere contenta di questo pareggio, perchè in un modo o nell'altro verranno rimborsati da questo furto. 

cmq l'arbitro Abisso pure contro di noi fece partite disastrose, questo qua è un incapace da cacciare.


----------



## Casnop (25 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero introdurre il tempo effettivo.
> In questo modo anche le squallide perdite di tempo delle sostituzioni in cui i giocatori della squadra in vantaggio escono dal campo camminando o delle punizioni battute dopo 30 secondi non avrebbero più senso di esistere.


Il tempo effettivo è la migliore soluzione possibile, altrimenti le partite vengono mangiate dai tempi morti di questi intermezzi. Ripensare tutto il sistema VAR, meglio un sistema a chiamata dagli allenatori per un numero limitato di volte a disposizione, per il resto l'arbitro deve avere la responsabilità della decisione, confidando nella sua professionalità perché sia la migliore. Cosi non va affatto bene.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> concordo, non riesco a essere contenta di questo pareggio, perchè in un modo o nell'altro verranno rimborsati da questo furto.
> 
> cmq l'arbitro Abisso pure contro di noi fece partite disastrose, questo qua è un incapace da cacciare.



noi dobbiamo essere superiori a tutto,anche alle ingiustizie. se rimaniamo sul pezzo,non ce n'è per nessuno. se invece scoppiamo,allora è dura.


----------



## EmmePi (25 Febbraio 2019)

Ma quanto ho goduto al 101°?


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2019)

Ho visto tutta la partita e ho avuto la netta percezione che i viola avessero più gamba.
Hanno fatto tutto i viola, nel bene e nel male.
Non so nemmeno come l'inter si sia ritrovata avanti per 1-3 ma si intuiva che la gara non era affatto finita e si poteva riaprire.
Credo che lo spogliatoio dell'inter togliendo la fascia a icardi si sia compattato, si vede che la squadra gioca unita ma ha perso un giocatore mica da poco.
Ha perso il centravanti titolare.
Due punti pesantissimi quelli persi ieri e spalletti lo sa.
Ora ci saranno impegni ravvicinati per via degli ottavi di EL, il derby cade proprio tre giorni dopo il ritorno.
Caro spalletti, lo scorso anno a noi, ora a voi!!!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Detesto l'inter ma quanto successo ieri è indegno, vergognoso..se col VAR si fanno ancora errori così..l'arbitro va rispedito ad arbitrare in B


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2019)

La mia preoccupazione è che i piangina si riprenderanno con gli interessi i punti rubati ieri


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Detesto l'inter ma quanto successo ieri è indegno, vergognoso..se col VAR si fanno ancora errori così..l'arbitro va rispedito ad arbitrare in B



Io anche dopo il Var non sono ancora sicuro al 100% che il tizio interista non abbia preso la palla con il braccio.
Onestamente a me è sembrato che la palla gli rimbalzasse sul braccio dopo averla presa col petto, secondo me non è chiarissimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io anche dopo il Var non sono ancora sicuro al 100% che il tizio interista non abbia preso la palla con il braccio.
> Onestamente a me è sembrato che la palla gli rimbalzasse sul braccio dopo averla presa col petto, secondo me non è chiarissimo.



Si ma stiamo parlando del nulla..l'azione parte da un fallo del giocatore viola, poi la distanza è troppo ravvicinata e non è nemmeno chiaro come la tocca..poi il braccio è vicino al corpo..rigore FOLLE


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma stiamo parlando del nulla..l'azione parte da un fallo del giocatore viola, poi la distanza è troppo ravvicinata e non è nemmeno chiaro come la tocca..poi il braccio è vicino al corpo..rigore FOLLE



A me le distanze non sembravano così corte, poi ho visto dare rigori ben peggiori, tipo il rigore al 95' per la Juventus su fallo di mano (?) di De Sciglio a 10 centimetri di distanza da chi aveva calciato la palla un paio di anni fa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A me le distanze non sembravano così corte, poi ho visto dare rigori ben peggiori, tipo il rigore al 95' per la Juventus su fallo di mano (?) di De Sciglio a 10 centimetri di distanza da chi aveva calciato la palla un paio di anni fa.



Questo è ancora più scandaloso..almeno li la mano tocca il pallone..qui va sul petto


----------



## sunburn (25 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma stiamo parlando del nulla..l'azione parte da un fallo del giocatore viola, poi la distanza è troppo ravvicinata e non è nemmeno chiaro come la tocca..poi il braccio è vicino al corpo..rigore FOLLE


Prescindendo dal fallo da cui parte l'azione(non so se sia stato rivisto o meno), per il resto il problema nasce dal fatto che il mondo del calcio è inspiegabilmente ostile alla tecnologia e nel protocollo VAR ha inserito il concetto fumosissimo di "errore chiaro ed evidente". Così di fatto si riduce drasticamente il possibile impatto della tecnologia e si apre il campo a decisioni paradossali. 
Per esempio: se non c'è un errore "chiaro ed evidente" e l'arbitro fischia il rigore il protocollo VAR impone(imporrebbe!)) di non correggere, se invece l'arbitro NON fischia il protocollo VAR non consente di dare il rigore. Nel caso del fallo di mano la situazione è ulteriormente complicato dal discorso dell'interpretazione sulla volontarietà, la distanza ecc. 
Lo stesso principio non viene però applicato per il fuorigioco: con un fuorigioco di mezzo centimetro il gol viene annullato anche se non può mai essere errore "chiaro ed evidente"(sul fuorigioco io tornerei alla regola luce/non luce perché il piede aventi di mezzo centimetro non è in linea con le ragioni che hanno ispirato la regola del fuorigioco, ma è una mia idea).. Per risolvere questo problema, il mondo del calcio si è inventato un trucco meraviglioso: far finire l'azione e sbandierare sempre e comunque. 

L'unica speranza è che col tempo il mondo del calcio si faccia una ragione del fatto che in tutti i principali sport professionistici si ricorre da anni alla tecnologia e scriva regole più sensate, chiare e meno soggette a interpretazione.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Febbraio 2019)

Ragazzi,so che c'è euforia per l'avvicinamento all'Inter,ma così non mi piace,se ci piacesse non saremmo diversi dalle fogne torinesi,la nostra storia e il nostro stile dice altro,so che tanti sono d'accordo con me.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,so che c'è euforia per l'avvicinamento all'Inter,ma così non mi piace,se ci piacesse non saremmo diversi dalle fogne torinesi,la nostra storia e il nostro stile dice altro,so che tanti sono d'accordo con me.



diciamo che non mi piace che sia stato dato quel rigore dopo aver rivisto al var che non c'era, semplicemente perché Abisso non se l'è sentita di dire di no per la terza volta alla Fiorentina, precedente molto pericoloso

però attenzione, non è che ci siamo avvicinati all'inter per questo furto ai loro danni... abbiamo avuto diversi episodi contro anche noi (contro Juve e Roma in primis) per cui magari meriteremmo anche di essere più su... il paragone con le fogne torinesi non ha senso


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Febbraio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,so che c'è euforia per l'avvicinamento all'Inter,ma così non mi piace,se ci piacesse non saremmo diversi dalle fogne torinesi,la nostra storia e il nostro stile dice altro,so che tanti sono d'accordo con me.



l'hai vista la partita? perchè col VAR x 3 volte ha dato ragione all'inter in precedenza e mica sempre era una decisione netta.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (25 Febbraio 2019)

A me quel che da più fastidio è la maniera in cui con disonestà intellettuali non si parli di un arbitraggio osceno in entrambe le direzioni. Con un gol in fuorigioco, che a noi fischiano anche per meno. Non mi piace recriminare sugli arbitri ma se adesso ne dobbiamo pagar noi le conseguenze anche no.


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Febbraio 2019)

Che odio per i violacei, rubano e piangono


----------



## 1972 (25 Febbraio 2019)

i tifosi della sfinter speravano che marotta non parlasse e invece lo ha fatto!!! senza vergogna, benvenuto nei comuni mortali l'.a.d.l.m.m.t


----------

